# 65 -67 Stingray Seat



## 123totalpack (Dec 15, 2022)

I have a question. Would the 65 -67 Stingray seat be the same on the Fastback and the 3 speed?


----------



## indycycling (Dec 15, 2022)

3-speed what?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 16, 2022)

👍


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 16, 2022)

65 and up stingray seat differences | Schwinn Stingrays and Other Muscle Bikes
					

hello im just curious if there is a thred about all the difference between schwinn stingray seats throughout the years.   Im not talking about reproduction seats from the 90s  but the subtle changes from 65 to the mid 70s. I have a slight understanding but im just want to confirm with other...




					thecabe.com


----------



## indycycling (Dec 16, 2022)

stingrayjoe said:


> Each year the seat for the Deluxe Stingray bikes including Fastbacks (beginning in 1966) would each be different. Standard, fenderless model Stingrays (excluding Fastbacks) are all different too.
> Check Schwinn sales catalogs and images of original bikes on the www.



Not so, for example in 68 Deluxe including 3 speed, Fastback including Ramshorn all used silver glitter with mylar chrome strips - this was a one year only seat. For most other years the seat typically spanned more than one year.  Generally speaking Standard and Deluxe used different seats, the later typically tufted or deep tufted.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 17, 2022)

👍


----------



## MikeBa (Dec 17, 2022)

123totalpack said:


> I have a question. Would the 65 -67 Stingray seat be the same on the Fastback and the 3 speed?



Fastback wasnt made in 65. Bit 66 was deep tufted and 67 were regular silver tifted.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 17, 2022)

As pertaining to the Original poster question on 65-67 seats.

Some Schwinn Reporter news, Schwinn catalog information, plus photos of a few of my Original seats.
The two smoothie seats (white smooth & silver smooth) are excellent used.
The two rib type (white & silver) are NOS.

In 1965 the two White seats were used depending on J38 or J39 and S/D.
In May of ‘65 the first 3 speed Stingrays (trigger bike) were made available on both J38 and J39 and received the NEW Silver Glow saddles as stated in the Schwinn Reporter.
The Silver Glow seats continued to be used on 66-67 with the 3 speed stik and 5 speed stik shift and all other Stingrays. 
The White seats were now gone except over the counter.

1965 seats,
J38 Standard #7030-W (white)
J39 Deluxe, Super Deluxe #7029-W

1966 seats,
J38 #7030-S (silver)
J39 Deluxe, Super Deluxe #7029-S
H36 Fastback #7029-S

In 1967 the tufted / ribbed seats were not padded on the sides (‘67 hard side seat), otherwise the same.

The long box came with the seat and the high loop strut as a set.
NOS high loop with the very crisp rectangle drain hole.


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 17, 2022)

Are the tags all the same on these seats?


----------



## quietwon (Dec 17, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> As pertaining to the Original poster question on 65-67 seats.
> 
> Some Schwinn Reporter news, Schwinn catalog information, plus photos of a few of my Original seats.
> The two smoothie seats (white smooth & silver smooth) are excellent used.
> ...



Thanks for this detailed information. I've been told by a few "experts" that the smoothie silver glo wasn't available at all in 65, yet both of my original standard 3 speeds have them. This puts that concern to rest...greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 17, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> Are the tags all the same on these seats?



Kevin, I think it’s better to describe the type of seat tags used throughout the Stingray years this way.

First you have the PERSONS tag on the solo polo seats for ‘63 to late ‘64.

In July of ‘64 a New model, the Super Deluxe was fitted with a New streamline Stingray Saddle. 
The tag said (Sting-Ray with Made in USA off to the RH side) which was used for most of the ‘65 year also.

In late 1965 the tag said (Sting-Ray with Made in USA Pat. Pending)

My research of Original seats does not go into the later years, but I do know tags in the late 60’s say (Sting-Ray with Made in USA Pat. No D-204121)

1972-73 say (Sting-Ray with Made in USA centered)

Here are several factory seats on some of my Survivor Stingrays with the date in red.

This information is not set in stone, as a dealer, or various owners could have changed a seat at one time.
I’m just going on the Original bikes I own and others I’ve seen over the years.

Hope this sheds some light on the seat tags.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 18, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> As pertaining to the Original poster question on 65-67 seats.
> 
> Some Schwinn Reporter news, Schwinn catalog information, plus photos of a few of my Original seats.
> The two smoothie seats (white smooth & silver smooth) are excellent used.
> ...



Chris, fantastic info, thanks so much. Seats can be one of the most misunderstood parts on the Stingray bikes. I've noted all of this info for future reference. Great pics as usual!


----------



## indycycling (Dec 18, 2022)

See below, image attached


----------



## indycycling (Dec 18, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Kevin, I think it’s better to describe the type of seat tags used throughout the Stingray years this way.
> 
> First you have the PERSONS tag on the solo polo seats for ‘63 to late ‘64.
> 
> ...



Here is a visual of the tags in order as described by 60sstuff. Also the early Persons dog ear style tag


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 19, 2022)

quietwon said:


> Thanks for this detailed information. I've been told by a few "experts" that the smoothie silver glo wasn't available at all in 65, yet both of my original standard 3 speeds have them. This puts that concern to rest...greatly appreciated!!



Yup, I have several Original 1965 Stingray 3 speeds on file that are factory fitted with the Silver Glow seats.
Your experts need to update their knowledge on the Stingray seats.


----------



## 123totalpack (Dec 22, 2022)

indycycling said:


> 3-speed what?



Stingray


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Yup, I have several Original 1965 Stingray 3 speeds on file that are factory fitted with the Silver Glow seats.
> Your experts need to update their knowledge on the Stingray seats.



Happy Holidays Chris, what do you make of this seat? It seems to be a flat sided seat. I thought only the '67 Silver glow came flat sided. Just wondering as it also has a set of first year Q bolts not correct for this seat
https://www.ebay.com/itm/304747858551?campid=5335809022


----------



## ElRayoX (Dec 24, 2022)

Really appreciate your posting this valuable info on those seats. Do you have any knowledge/sources/info year wise for a Persons Worcester MA made Red Banana glitter seat with silver ribs and chrome sissy bar. It has a Persons metal badge on the rear of the seat and Persons stamped on the underside metal housing. Wasn't Persons Manufacturing the outfit that made these seats and others for Schwinn and some other makes back then? Can't find any info on it, just trying to figure out the year made and who made what. It came on a ladies 24" '66 Corvair bike that I just bought and know that wasn't the stock seat. Thanks very much.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

ElRayoX said:


> Really appreciate your posting this valuable info on those seats. Do you have any knowledge/sources/info year wise for a Persons Worcester MA made Red Banana glitter seat with silver ribs and chrome sissy bar. It has a Persons metal badge on the rear of the seat and Persons stamped on the underside metal housing. Wasn't Persons Manufacturing the outfit that made these seats and others for Schwinn and some other makes back then? Can't find any info on it, just trying to figure out the year made and who made what. It came on a ladies 24" '66 Corvair bike that I just bought and know that wasn't the stock seat. Thanks very much.



I believe Persons made banana seats for Schwinn, they would have also tagged them for themselves as Persons. That seat sounds like a late '60s early '70s version. Some seats are one year style but I think the red with mylar was for a few years at least making it nearly impossible to put an exact year on it.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Happy Holidays Chris, what do you make of this seat? It seems to be a flat sided seat. I thought only the '67 Silver glow came flat sided. Just wondering as it also has a set of first year Q bolts not correct for this seat
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/304747858551?campid=5335809022



Looks like a hard side 67 Accessory seat, no reflector tab. Nice early long Q bolts are worth a few bucks


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Happy Holidays Chris, what do you make of this seat? It seems to be a flat sided seat. I thought only the '67 Silver glow came flat sided. Just wondering as it also has a set of first year Q bolts not correct for this seat
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/304747858551?campid=5335809022



Good morning and Happy Holidays to you and yours!

I have that accessory seat on my watch list.
Indy Mike beat me to it. I agree with what he says on this seat (67 style hard side, appropriate tag, but no reflector tab plus the early long Q bolts are a plus.
It is a cool seat.


----------

